# Dwarf Caimen Prices??



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

What price would i be expecting to pay for a dwarf caimen brought back from Hamm??? Or anyone with any for sale???


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Viper and vine have them in for £175


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

1 of my local reptile shops have a spectical caiman in and he is up 4 £375:2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what type of dwarf caiman?


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Well going by the couple of replies so far, they are a lot cheaper than I ever imagined @[email protected]


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I paid £399 for my Cuviers ...


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

MissCat said:


> Well going by the couple of replies so far, they are a lot cheaper than I ever imagined @[email protected]


 
How much were you expecting?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

specs tend to be cheaper than Curviers


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> How much were you expecting?


Well, bear in mind that I have deliberately NOT looked into getting one (i.e costs/license/ vets bills/ housing/ species etc), because I _really_ want one, but CAN'T. 
I thought you'd be looking at somewhere between £1000-2000 for one :blush:


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

heritage in surrey near me sell spec's for £250 each


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

I should have got a Spec , im worried my whole garage conversion will be wasted because my Cuvier wont get big enough


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

fangsy said:


> I should have got a Spec , im worried my whole garage conversion will be wasted because my Cuvier wont get big enough


 
How much bigger will snap grow?


----------



## Reptilian virus (Aug 24, 2009)

the caiman at Heritage are not for sale turst me i work there. but yer we got them from strictly reptiles in Croydon for about £270


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

Reptilian virus said:


> the caiman at Heritage are not for sale turst me i work there. but yer we got them from strictly reptiles in Croydon for about £270


yer but they cant go to strictly because they are a trade only i know that because my mate and me deals with them . who are you there.? thay can buy them to order from heritage from your boss jono


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

pauls_reptiles said:


> yer but they cant go to strictly because they are a trade only i know that because my mate and me deals with them . who are you there.? thay can buy them to order from heritage from your boss jono


even sam who worked there told me they was 250 to order


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Jaggers said:


> How much bigger will snap grow?


lol, approx 5 - 6 foot in total ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

And your worried it wont grow big enough? viperand ine have some Albino Mississippi Aligators in if your interested?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Im kinda stuck with this one , lol


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> And your worried it wont grow big enough? viperand ine have some Albino Mississippi Aligators in if your interested?


 
how much are the Albino Mississippi Aligators going for mate?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

MissCat said:


> Well, bear in mind that I have deliberately NOT looked into getting one (i.e costs/license/ vets bills/ housing/ species etc), because I _really_ want one, but CAN'T.
> I thought you'd be looking at somewhere between £1000-2000 for one :blush:


 
Ive overestimated by lots on animals before, as upto a few weeks ago I thought an actual Tiger would of cost about £10K. Because like there rare or something. 

Where as in actual fact there more like £500 - £1000 to buy.:gasp:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> Ive overestimated by lots on animals before, as upto a few weeks ago I thought an actual Tiger would of cost about £10K. Because like there rare or something.
> 
> Where as in actual fact there more like £500 - £1000 to buy.:gasp:


Christ, really? :gasp:
That's actually freaking insane, people pay that money for a dog...or even a pedigree cat...but a TIGER?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

pauls_reptiles said:


> how much are the Albino Mississippi Aligators going for mate?


 
I dont know all it says is POA on the website and that they are not kept on site.


----------



## pauls_reptiles (Apr 5, 2010)

Jaggers said:


> I dont know all it says is POA on the website and that they are not kept on site.


 
nice 1 matey i will look into it thanks


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

MissCat said:


> Christ, really? :gasp:
> That's actually freaking insane, people pay that money for a dog...or even a pedigree cat...but a TIGER?!


 
Haha exactly my thoughts, "we payed more for the dog!" 

Maybe one day when I will get one, way in the future like.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Spuddy said:


> Ive overestimated by lots on animals before, as upto a few weeks ago I thought an actual Tiger would of cost about £10K. Because like there rare or something.
> 
> Where as in actual fact there more like £500 - £1000 to buy.:gasp:


 
You're kidding, right?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

I want 2 if they are only that much lol


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

av seen them for £100 over here


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

volly said:


> You're kidding, right?


 
Nope, sort of wish I was, because there such a beautiful animal, they should be top dollar.

But yeah £500 - £1000 for a Tiger cub.


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for all the replies for the dwarf caimen prices.... just to let all know i was looking for cuvier's dwarf prices :lol2: forgot to mention that bit... so £300 to £400 for a hatchling..... bit much maybe???? was a price i was given!! what sort of size is the one at viper and vine??? thats half the price i was given....: victory:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

fangsy said:


> I should have got a Spec , im worried my whole garage conversion will be wasted because my Cuvier wont get big enough


 Why dont you get another one and grow it up a bit?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Spuddy said:


> Nope, sort of wish I was, because there such a beautiful animal, they should be top dollar.
> 
> But yeah £500 - £1000 for a Tiger cub.


But that is because there is a TINY market for big cats in the uk with only literaly a handfull of big cats and keepers in the uk.
So they arent going to sell for tens of thousands as there is a small chance they will be sold in this country.
Plus the enclosure and the cost to feed such an animal will be well into the tens of thousands...


----------



## jabba212006 (Nov 4, 2007)

fangsy said:


> I should have got a Spec , im worried my whole garage conversion will be wasted because my Cuvier wont get big enough


 
Well maybe when i get my Enclosure finished and sort my D.W.A.L, i could buy your cuvier's then you could get a spectacled :lol2:, depending on dwa,price,and that sort of thing......:2thumb:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

jabba212006 said:


> Well maybe when i get my Enclosure finished and sort my D.W.A.L, i could buy your cuvier's then you could get a spectacled :lol2:, depending on dwa,price,and that sort of thing......:2thumb:


LOL, keep me updated ....


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Possibly swapping my Cuviers for a specy now with Cold Blooded .....

Watch this space ....

Steve


----------



## prehistoric-petsuk.co.uk (Dec 1, 2009)

i sell caimen for 199


----------



## punkymatty (May 16, 2008)

Bought a spectacled for fifty quid a few years back from the reptile masters


----------



## Victor Creed (Aug 25, 2010)

"Dwarf Caimen", Paleosuchus palpebrosus and Paleosuchus trigonatus can be found here in America for between $200-$300 ...im not sure how much that is converted to pounds or quid, however the Spectacled Caiman (Cayman crocodilus) is not a good captive animal to have as they are very nasty creatures with a bad temperament as well as VERY demanding UV lighting requirements and can grow to nearly 3 meters. I used to own one but then when I moved on to American Alligators, i totally fell in love with them.  I always wanted a Dwarf, but I doubt I will keep crocodilians again, sadly.


----------

